# Problems after update



## tovo (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm facing a crucial problem after an update try. I have 2 machines under FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-p3. Yesterday, I did a *freebsd-update fetch and install* on both. In one of them, everything was ok but in the second one, it failed. I can't remember exactly what happened but I needed to leave the office. When I got back, I tried to join the server with SSH but it returned an error: 
	
	



```
ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
```
 So, this morning, I tried to login directly on the console but when I finished to put my login name, I had the following error: 
	
	



```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/lib/libpam.so.5: invalid file format
```
 I am not an expert but, apparently, I corrupted some crucial binary files.

Do you have any idea on how to recover it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2012)

tovo said:
			
		

> I have 2 machines under Freebsd 8.2-RELEASE-p3
> Yesterday, I did a freebsd-update fetch and install on both.


Updated to what? The latest 8.2-p5 or 9.0?


----------



## tovo (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh sorry,
It was just an update not an upgrade


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2012)

Try running the install again, post any errors that might occur.


----------



## tovo (Mar 7, 2012)

The problem is that I can't log in to the machine even locally. What I can do is to reboot it but, I'm afraid that nothing will work after. At this time, only the postgresql database and CIFS shares are alive because, I think that, these processes had loaded shared libraries before the update. So, I'm trying to backup all accessible data before the shutdown.
Do you think that if I use a live CD, I could restore the system with a sysinstall command ?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2012)

The last two security updates did something with PAM. This might explain the error you're seeing.


----------

